# Buttercup's Leg Injury



## stano40 (Aug 3, 2010)

Since the day we bought 3 saanen X boer doelings even taking the little doeling with the injured leg & brought them all home we fought that injury to make her whole again.
*
This was then 7/20/10* - Home & the beginning












*This is today 8/3/10* - Swelling is gone but we are still fighting the worst of the lacerations on the leg and between the hoof.  We did a lot of Epsom salt soakings even hydrogen peroxide soaks.  Wrappings with antibiotics both injected and ointments.  A lot of puss was drawn out but not until we started doing wet wraps with saline solution which did a big jump in her healing became evident.

You can still see some of the dead skin which hasn't shed off yet.











Between her hoof was a bad spot.  During a soak my wife Michelle spotted a big chunk of old scab had come off and was oozing a lot of puss.  A few more soaks and packing's cleared it out and the saline soak started it healing some.






This wound was from the wire fence that she hung from and will most likely take some time to heal properly.






What'dya think?  Looks better?  

Now to work on the wounds itself to close them up.  

3 days into the wet wraps and she is trying to put more pressure on the hoof and straightening her leg downward in a more natural position.

I know this still hurts her and she is such a good girl during the wrappings by just lying there while we bathe, clean and re-wrap her leg.

All 3 of these doeling weren't social at all when we got them, but now they come to us to see if we have treats or for a hug.

What a change in them with just TLC and patience.

bob


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 3, 2010)

Poor Baby    That looks like it hurts....Very sweet to put the time into her..Im sure she will reward you with love for a long time....


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, you are doing a great job. It really is looking much better. Hopefully she continues to heal for you.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 3, 2010)

Awesome!  May she give you a pair of doelings one day!  (But I'm sure you will be happy with her goatie kisses!)


----------



## stano40 (Aug 3, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Awesome!  May she give you a pair of doelings one day!  (But I'm sure you will be happy with her goatie kisses!)


Goatie kisses are nice but no one ever mentions their breath  .

Man, some of our goats could really use a goat tic-tac.

bob


----------



## glenolam (Aug 4, 2010)

She looks awesome!  You both are doing such a good job....

It's amazing at how much she trusts you and knows you're there to help her!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 12, 2010)

stano40 said:
			
		

> Goatie kisses are nice but no one ever mentions their breath  .
> 
> Man, some of our goats could really use a goat tic-tac.
> 
> bob


  I don't mind their breath unless it's coming from the rumen.  Then   .


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 12, 2010)

Between Goat burps and Greyhound gas, our household has LOTS of interesting smells. 

Recall May your life be very interesting is a Chinese CURSE.


----------



## stano40 (Aug 12, 2010)

I've got one goat that thinks it's funny to come over to you for a hug and kiss and then burp in your face ....


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 12, 2010)

We have one we've nicknamed "squeaker" because she always makes a squeaking sound when she brings up a cud..  She brings up HUGE cuds, too...like, both sides of her mouth are full to capacity..

It's sorta like a warning system.  If you hear the "eeeeeep" when you're right in her face, LOOK OUT!  You're about to get a blast of 'RumenAire.'



Weird to think that what you're smelling are basically just bacteria farts.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 12, 2010)

You guys are babies! Unless you got the green stuff in your ears, hair, eyes and all over your face, that is NOTHING! Be happy they don't spit like alpacas/llamas.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hahaha I've got a face-burper too! Flora loves to do that when she is on the milk stand, she reaches around to me for a kiss, and then either slurps my face with her tongue or burps...then she wags her tail at me with this mischievious look on her face...lol  I like to see if I can get guests to fall for her trick. 

Your little girl is looking better, good job on getting her all fixed up! I would avoid much use of peroxide in the future on wounds though, as it slows down healing. It kills bacteria by breaking down their cell walls--which it will also do to new cells trying to fill in the damaged area around the wound. Use it only as a last resort if you have nothing else on hand, I prefer to wash wounds with iodine or betadine, and failing that, plain old salt water works good, even if it does have a good sting to it.


----------



## stano40 (Aug 12, 2010)

My wife only used peroxide once.  She prefers to wash with either a iodine solution or a saline solution.  We're still doing the wet bandage with saline solution since that has worked the best.  We even tried leaving the bandage off for a day to get air to the wound but the leg started to swell again.

So the infection is still there and the bandage wrap is helping to keep down the selling and for buttercup to use her leg and hoof more.

bob


----------

